# Cannot Connect to Server, IPMC block?



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello,

I have been troubleshooting this problem for quite sometime and appreciate any help. :banghead:

I have an application that connects to 3 different IP's to communicate. When installing the program on a normal low security network everything works fine.

When installing this program on a secure network such as a hospital, I can connect to 2 out of the 3 IP's with no problems. The IP I cannot connect to (lets call it .99) has ICMP blocked. I can access .99 thru a web browser, but looking at wireshark logs when my program tries to access .99 the connection gets reset.

What is causing this to happen on about 50% of my installations? A first thought is that an exclusion needs to be made in the firewall for .99 and the port I am trying to connect to. However I have no firewall issues when trying to connect to the other 2 IP's or even remoting into the system with a program such as Teamviewer. I have also been told by the administrators that the firewall is not on total lockdown, the network is promiscuous so it should'nt be an issue.

With ICMP being blocked on the .99 server, is this causing a routing problem at all of these installations? Without unblocking ICMP on the serverside is there anything I can do at the installation site or with the network admin to resolve this issue?

Thank you


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Check your host firewalls.

If this works on two other hosts (on the same network) but not on a single machine, then either the host firewall is blocking, or the admins need to recheck their rules.


----------

